# Industry News: Sigma fp to begin shipping on October 25, 2019



## Canon Rumors Guy (Oct 10, 2019)

> Pricing for the Sigma fp, the world’s smallest and lightest full-frame mirrorless digital camera, will start at $1,899 USD
> *Ronkonkoma, NY – October 10, 2019 – *Sigma Corporation of America, a leading camera, photography lens, cine lens, flash and accessories manufacturer, today announced that its all-new full-frame mirrorless digital camera, the Sigma fp, will begin shipping on October 25, 2019. The Sigma fp will retail for $1,899 USD for the camera body alone and $2,199 USD for the camera with the Sigma 45mm F2.8 DG DN Contemporary lens from authorized Sigma dealers.
> 
> 
> ...



Continue reading...


----------



## melgross (Oct 10, 2019)

Interesting that it comes with a Bayer sensor.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Oct 10, 2019)

No 4K 60P. get this outta here.


----------



## slclick (Oct 10, 2019)

RayValdez360 said:


> No 4K 60P. get this outta here.


Sigma, known for stills, b&w and incredibly sharp detail. Does everything have to be a fully spec'd video camera? Seems like the most complaining on this site comes from video issues. Tough crowd. Happy to not have a dog in that fight, ugh.


----------



## navastronia (Oct 11, 2019)

slclick said:


> Sigma, known for stills, b&w and incredibly sharp detail. Does everything have to be a fully spec'd video camera? Seems like the most complaining on this site comes from video issues. Tough crowd. Happy to not have a dog in that fight, ugh.



Dunno if that was satire or not. Hard to tell sometimes.


----------



## navastronia (Oct 11, 2019)

I just want to see the sensor readout speed measured. Since it's all electronic shutter, it has to be fast (right?). Anything less than the a9's performance would be majorly detrimental. I don't know how you'd shoot sports with this if the readout is slower than 1/400 or so, and the a9's speed is something like 1/160 using their uber-expensive stacked sensor. Guess we'll find out soon.


----------



## slclick (Oct 11, 2019)

navastronia said:


> Dunno if that was satire or not. Hard to tell sometimes.


No and what makes you think it's a sports orientated body? Last thing on my mind when I read the specs. Hell, it has an L mount. It's a boutique body, like a Leica.


----------



## RayValdez360 (Oct 11, 2019)

slclick said:


> Sigma, known for stills, b&w and incredibly sharp detail. Does everything have to be a fully spec'd video camera? Seems like the most complaining on this site comes from video issues. Tough crowd. Happy to not have a dog in that fight, ugh.


the ad targets video users heavily and it shoots raw video. Nothing about the appearance makes it look like a serious stills camera.


----------



## slclick (Oct 11, 2019)

Well I wrote what I wrote due top Sigma's serious and heavy history in the imaging world based upon those factors, and I stand my my statement, video guys are never happy.


----------



## navastronia (Oct 11, 2019)

slclick said:


> No and what makes you think it's a sports orientated body? Last thing on my mind when I read the specs. Hell, it has an L mount. It's a boutique body, like a Leica.


I’m sorry, I was actually trying to refer to the post you were quoting, where RayValdez said “No 4K 60P. get this outta here.”, not your post. It sounded so severe I thought it was a joke. Maybe it is? I dunno.

Re: sports body, what I mean is not that the camera is designed for sports, but that with without a fast sensor readout, it literally won’t be able to capture any fast action at all (including sports) because it has only an electronic shutter and no physical shutter.

If I’m wrong, someone please correct me.


----------



## Jasonmc89 (Oct 11, 2019)

Cool advert!


----------



## Dim (Oct 11, 2019)

Where is IBIS?


----------



## jedy (Oct 12, 2019)

The problem with this camera, if you’re going to use it for stills, a lot of camera features people take for granted are optional extras. No evf, just a large loupe, hotshoe and camera grip all optional extras. No IBIS. I personally don’t use IBIS for video but when you consider the competition offer it, you think it would be wise to have it. No tilty/flippy screen which is so beneficial beyond the obvious vlogger usage. The other thing I noticed is a number of buttons like on/off switch and record are placed on the top. If you had this on a rig and needed a top handle or to place an external monitor via a cage (when they are eventually made and sold) then it would obscure the buttons. It does 12bit but not sure if that’s internal or external. Not exactly blown away by this. There are a number of other cameras for video and stills that would be a wiser purchase than this. That’s taking in people’s actual real world needs, not just the 4K 60p spec whores.


----------



## Busted Knuckles (Oct 14, 2019)

navastronia said:


> I just want to see the sensor readout speed measured. Since it's all electronic shutter, it has to be fast (right?). Anything less than the a9's performance would be majorly detrimental. I don't know how you'd shoot sports with this if the readout is slower than 1/400 or so, and the a9's speed is something like 1/160 using their uber-expensive stacked sensor. Guess we'll find out soon.


It has 4k, and 18 fps. Didnt see max shutter speed. Makes for high speed flash shots being all electronic an interesting thing to reaearch.


----------



## navastronia (Oct 14, 2019)

Busted Knuckles said:


> It has 4k, and 18 fps. Didnt see max shutter speed. Makes for high speed flash shots being all electronic an interesting thing to reaearch.


Right. And shutter speed is unrelated to sensor readout speed. So, at 18 fps, sensor readout speed would only need to be 1/18 (let’s call it 1/20 just because). Sensor readout of 1/20 is too slow for anything that moves. The fastest readout speed in a camera, currently, is about 1/160 in a $4K camera body (a9). Even if the Sigma matches this speed, it’s still too slow for action, and there’s no physical shutter (capable of stopping motion at 1/4000 or quicker) to fall back on.

Very curious how they’ll work with this and what the camera can actually do. The whole thing is super interesting to me, and as always, if I’m wrong, someone please correct me.


----------



## Arod820 (Oct 14, 2019)

RayValdez360 said:


> the ad targets video users heavily and it shoots raw video. Nothing about the appearance makes it look like a serious stills camera.


The grip doesn’t even come stock, Sigma didn’t even design it for hand held photography


----------



## RayValdez360 (Oct 14, 2019)

Arod820 said:


> The grip doesn’t even come stock, Sigma didn’t even design it for hand held photography


yeah I watched a new video. it seems very modular and by default more video friendly. it is even acts like a viewfinder for other cinema cameras.


----------



## c.d.embrey (Oct 15, 2019)

Look's like compitition to Arri's Alexa Mini LF https://www.arri.com/en/camera-systems/cameras/alexa-mini-lf 

Mount it on a drone, a tripod, a camera dolly, a gimbal, or even hand-hold it. Use L-mount or PL-mount lenses.


----------

